# Hi need help



## Paulwilliambrown (Oct 22, 2015)

I need to know how to lure bees to a box and need to know what to use to bait them to the box.


Thank you


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

What bees are you trying to lure? From a present or future swarm, an established hive in a structure?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Use a box about the size of a 10 frame deep, use one frame with old comb, the rest should have starter strips or be foundation less so the interior seems larger, q tip or cotton ball dipped in lemon grass oil. If swarm trap put up in March.
If you're trying to get bees out of a tree or building, search "trap outs" and "Hogan Trap Out Box".


----------

